# Trinidad (Cuba) Robusto T Cigar Review - Gotta Have'm



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

More like Rolls Royce than a Lamborghini, there is not a lot of "WOW", but plenty "Yeahhh". As I look at my first Trinidad, I can't help ...

Read the full review here: Trinidad (Cuba) Robusto T Cigar Review - Gotta Have'm


----------

